# How to get build date on my Routan?



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

I know it is a silly question. For the life of me, I can't figure out how to find the build date on my 2012 Routan. Thank you.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

There are no silly questions, only silly answers, so, here's the silly answer : The build date can be found on the white label on the rear inside edge of the driver's door [just look down as you open the door]. 

It gives you the month and year of manufacture, but not the day. Mine, for example, says 11-08, so it's a 2009 model built in November of '08.


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you!! I got it. Mine built in May 2012. Thank you for the help.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

vwroutan1 said:


> Mine built in May 2012.


 Sounds like yours is almost as new as they come!  Congrats :beer::thumbup:


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you!! So far enjoying the van except the small vibration in cold start.


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

If the Routan label is like the Chrysler/Dodge labels then there should also be a *MDH* field followed by a 6 digit code, this code is the two-digit *M*onth, two-digit *D*ay and two-digit *H*our (in 24-hour format) that the vehicle was manufactured. 

My Caravan label has the following information: 
Date of MFG: 12-08 
MDH: 121815 
So my van was built on December 18, 2008 at 1500 hours (3 pm). 

George


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

that is very helpful, thanks.

KC.


----------

